# Hgvc Hoa Resort News



## alwysonvac (Jan 22, 2010)

News and updates for each resort only seem to be shared with home resort owners via the HGVC Annual Billing Letter. Since many of us take advantage of the HGVC family of resorts, I started this thread in hopes that my fellow HGVC members will share the latest resort news stated in their HGVC Billing Letter. I think most of us are interested in what's happening at the various HGVC resorts especially if we're planning to visit one or more resorts in the near future.  

You can find a copies of your HOA Billing Letter online at the HGVC member website.
- select "My Ownership"
- select "My Homeowner Association"
- click on the link for the homeowners association (if you own more than one)

NOTE: You can see this year and previous years HOA info online.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 22, 2010)

Deleted Due To Lack Of Participation


----------



## ricoba (Jan 22, 2010)

This is a good idea....thanks. 

*HGVC @ The LV Hilton, aka Karen Street or Convention Center! *

Here is a section of the letter.  I have also included info about the special assessment.  

October 2009

In recent months, several exciting property enhancements have been made, including the painting of the
building’s exterior; the installation of an additional elliptical machine in the health spa; replacement of
landscaping along the front driveway; the addition of a Wii Lounge; replacement of one of the Jacuzzis;
upgraded and expanded wireless Internet access; and replacement of the grills at the pool.
We appreciate the opportunity to be part of your vacation experiences and to provide you with Hilton’s
distinctive brand of hospitality.


2010 Billing / Budget Impacts
Enclosed is the statement for your 2010 maintenance assessment, real estate taxes and Hilton Grand
Vacations Club dues. The assessment portion funds the day-to-day operations of your property, with the
reserves portion funding future improvements to your property, including replacement of furniture,
painting and other enhancements as needed.
Many of the key factors that contribute to a change in maintenance fees for 2010 are largely beyond the
control of the association.
• These factors include real estate taxes, insurance premiums and union wages.
• In addition, the association has seen an increase in uncollectible accounts and a decrease in
interest earned on operating funds.
As you know, this is the second year of a three-year plan to increase the capital reserves portion of your
association’s budget by approximately $30 per interval.
• This increase will allow the association to perform a major refurbishment of the kitchens and
bathrooms in 2011.
• Fortunately, this increase for 2010 will be funded by a 2009 year-end operating surplus that will
be moved to the association’s reserve account. Therefore, the amount billed for reserves for
2010 is the same as was billed for 2009, with no increase.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 23, 2010)

*Various Info found on Florida Affiliate websites*

Deleted Due To Lack Of Participation


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 23, 2010)

*Various Info found on Florida Affiliate websites*

Deleted Due To Lack Of Participation


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 23, 2010)

*Various Info found on Florida Affiliate websites*

Deleted Due To Lack Of Participation


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 23, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> *HGVC SEAWORLD*
> 
> October 2009
> "In recent months, several exciting property enhancements have been made..."
> ...



I'm sensing a theme here... :hysterical:


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 23, 2010)

*Greatly disappointed....time to take a hiatus. It's been fun.*

Over 185 Views and only one other post sharing resort info.
Thanks for posting Rick   but it doesn't look like this was a good idea.


----------



## Catguy (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow... Originally posted less than 24 hours ago (on a Friday night no less) and already pulled for lack of activity?  That's a quick hook ya' got there!

I thought it was a great idea - would have posted Karen Ave but Ricoba beat me to it....


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 23, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> Over 185 Views and only one other post sharing resort info.
> Thanks for posting Rick   but it doesn't look like this was a good idea.



Wow, it's been only one day, and currently the HGVC site is down for maintenance. Must it always be instant gratification?


----------



## Steve (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not sure why this info was deleted by the original poster.  Here are the web addresses to find out news on various HGVC resorts in southwest Florida.  There is a lot of good info available:

*Sanibel*

Hurricane House

http://www.hgvc.com/hurricanehouse/pages/News.html

Sanibel Cottages

http://www.hgvc.com/sanibelcottages/pages/News.html

Tortuga Beach Club

http://www.hgvc.com/tortugabeachclub/pages/News.html

Casa Ybel

http://www.hgvc.com/casaybel/pages/News.html

Shell Island Beach Club (No longer HGVC managed)

http://www.hgvc.com/shellisland/pages/News.html

*Marco Island*

Club Regency

http://www.hgvc.com/clubregency/pages/News.html

Eagle's Nest

http://www.hgvc.com/eaglesnest/pages/sandscript.html

Surf Club

http://www.hgvc.com/surfclub/pages/News.html

I hope this is helpful.  It's very good information for someone who is considering a purchase at one of these resorts.

Steve


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 23, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> Deleted Due To Lack Of Participation



Hey... I wanted to participate, but my resorts were already posted, so I couldn't add a new one. However, I really enjoyed your post and others.
Thank you for your great idea!


----------

